

Christian Heilmann: disappointed by the new Macbook Air - huskyr
http://christianheilmann.com/2012/07/09/running-out-of-mac-air/

======
acomjean
I was at photo conference a years ago and watched as the help staff hit there
walkie talkies looking for a monitor dongle for a mac. They got one just in
time saving apple's embarrassment.

I generally like apple products but they recently seem to have gone too far in
the style vs functionality direction.

------
frasertimo
It seems the reason for your disappointment was lack of research. If you knew
you were going to use it with projectors, I'm not sure why you wouldn't look
into that, especially since the Macbook Air only has thunderbolt.

~~~
dpark
> _I'm not sure why you wouldn't look into that_

Probably because he assumed that it would work the way it's supposed to.
Should he also have researched whether the power cable actually charges the
batteries?

~~~
frasertimo
They advertise that it will work?

~~~
dpark
They sell the adapter. The fact that they sell it implies that it works.

<http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB572Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ>

~~~
frasertimo
Reread the blog post. Misunderstood the issue. I stand corrected.

------
ssebro
Why don't you just go on craigslist and buy a used last generation air?

